# Need two regional moderators/forum posters



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a regional website I am trying to get going and need two people (one from Kansas / one from Missouri), who like to post in forums. 

You will be a moderator and would post new topics throughout the forums and join in other current discussions daily, to attract and maintain interest in the forums.

These will be long term positions and although you won't get rich, you can do this in your spare time. You will be paid for every post monthly, either by PayPal or check.

If you are interested, please send me a PM or email for more info.

Thanks.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

Still looking for forum posters. Two people said they were interested, but never followed through.


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm from Arkansas and unable to fill either position as described, but a little advice if you choose to take it...

a better description might net you more fish. What is the forum about? would be my first and main question


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

Mokan Living Magazine is a regional magazine & online community that covers everything to do with Missouri and Kansas.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Got a link?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.mokanliving.com/


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

if (when) you decide to change the name to MoKanArk, give me a holler


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

or,,, MonKanArkMe :banana02:

Lee


----------



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

From MIssouri, I would be interested , if still available.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm from Mo also. I would like to take a look at it if you haven't found someone else. Thanks.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

Still looking for a couple of paid forum posters who can post daily. I currently have three paid posters, but only one who posts daily.

I am opening this up to anyone interested. You can live anywhere in the US, but would prefer someone in or close to Kansas or Missouri.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Interested but in Alabama


----------



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## dsarchette (Jul 11, 2009)

I may be interested, give me a shout if still in need from Missouri. I live dead center in the middle.


----------

